# A Dying Breed



## John 2 (May 5, 2022)

The iconic red telephone box is fading away and being replaced by the ubiquitous Smartphone.  

 Nikon D70  Tokina 11-16mm


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (May 5, 2022)

-

These were the coolest TB… quite sad really!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 5, 2022)

There is a place not far from where I live that sells these.....


----------



## John 2 (May 6, 2022)

Thanks both.  We had a holiday in Nova Scotia a few years ago during which we visited a vineyard owned by an ex Brit.  He had imported a London double decker bus to carry visitors to the vineyard from the local town and had installed one of these (also imported) in the middle of the vines from which you could call home at no charge.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 6, 2022)

Great subject. They remind me of one of my favorite jokes by Billy Connolly.


----------



## jeffashman (May 6, 2022)

Wonderfully done! Love the B&W of everything else, with just the Tardis... I mean phone boxes colored. Very nice!


----------



## John 2 (May 7, 2022)

Thanks Dean, thanks Jeff.  It's a relatively old image that I have never known what to do with until in an idle moment I had the idea of the current post treatment last week after reading a report of the demise of the telephone boxes.  Apparently, they survive in rural locations to a degree but are disappearing entirely from towns all together.


----------



## hackmann (May 7, 2022)

Amazing! 
Congratulations!


----------



## John 2 (May 8, 2022)

Thanks hackmann.


----------



## Space Face (May 8, 2022)

As you say, a British icon.  Best looking toilets ever😁

Not usually a fan of colour popping but the way you have worked it here, fading from front to back is really well done.


----------



## John 2 (May 9, 2022)

Space Face said:


> As you say, a British icon.  Best looking toilets ever😁


Sadly so true.  Thanks Space Face.


----------

